# National BBQ Association Conference



## BayouBBQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Is anyone attending the NBBQA Annual Conference in February being held in Raleigh, NC? Check out the website at www.nbbqa.org.


----------



## Finney (Jan 3, 2007)

I might.... we'll just have to see when the time comes.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 3, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Is anyone attending the NBBQA Annual Conference in February being held in Raleigh, NC? Check out the website at www.nbbqa.org.



From the web site:

Much excitement is being generated by NBBQA's joint effort plan with Texas A&M University Extension Division to create a progressive Dr. of BBQ certificate beginning next May.  Attend the Conference Keynote luncheon to hear Dr. Wes Osborn describe what is planned for those interested in earning professional barbecue credentials from Texas A&M University .

Oh boy, we'll all be writing books before too long.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 10, 2007)

I may road trip with oinkinheat (George) talked with him today about it. Tons of good info there.


----------

